# Weight of Kids



## AshleyP (Jun 6, 2008)

I am fairly new to the Nubian breed and just out of curiosity, what is the average birth weight for Nubian kids?

Ashley


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I can tell you the average here is about 7.5....I have had bucklings as large as 12.6 and a triplet doe as small as 4.8 but in general my kids have usually landed around 7.something.

I only have nubians.

Paula


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Normal kids weight in my herd is 7-9 pounds for Nubians. Seven being for most doelings and bucks 8-9 pounds. I have had them as small as 4 pounds and as big as 12 pounds.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

5 pounds. Quads and the Quints were all about 3 pounds but super active. For us an 8 pound kid is big. Vicki


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

When I raised Nubians, they twinned with 7-ish pound kids, they did not have higher multiples like Vicki's do. However, with my LaManchas, I get triplets fairly often and the kids are smallish 4-6 pounds. Even when my LM twin, they are smaller than my Nubian babies were.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

My nubian kids are around 5-6 lbs. I think when I have had triplets they were around the 3-4lbs.
Theresa


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Our Nubian kids are generally 6-8 lbs. We have one doe that typically has 10-12 lbs. She'll have 8 pounders or so when she has triplets. One line usually has 4-6 pounders depending on how many they have.
Jacquelynn


----------



## AshleyP (Jun 6, 2008)

Is there a particular line that will have smaller kids? If anyone knows what lines those are please let me know. We have had really horrible luck this year with some first timers...we lost a doe and a kid last Friday because we couldn't get this huge kid out of her. Then, to make matters worse we were sitting there with her at the vet's office waiting for a c-section for an hour and she ruptured her uteris. 

Now I am sitting here thinking, I don't care if these kids are small...All I want is healthy! I am wanting to buy some more Nubians, but before I go out an spend a bunch of money I need to do some figuring.

Ashley


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> Then, to make matters worse we were sitting there with her at the vet's office waiting for a c-section for an hour and she ruptured her uteris.


Boy, that would have made me really, really mad. How did they feel, making you wait like that and then losing the doe because of it???


----------



## AshleyP (Jun 6, 2008)

They were sorry that we lost her, but of course they said nothing about making us wait. I was pretty mad too, but what can you do? Make them mad and you might end up waiting longer. We have had them reschedule appointments we have because of emergencies...I would think that our situation was an emergency! Maybe it's because she was a goat.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

What is your feeding plan like? I don't grain the FF's like I do older does who can pass a 8 pound kid like it's nothing. FF's get about half the grain during late pregancy but LOTS of hay. I will warn you this will be the first time kidding out 12-13 month old does. My first goat did kid out as a 12 month old without us knowing her due date, she had an 8 pound doeling without any help. That was back when we were feeding grass hay & sweet feed! YIKES! Big no no.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Nantucket just had quints. 5 bucks - their weight is one at 4.8 lbs; 2 at 5 1/2 pounds and 2 at six pounds.


----------

